# Do I need an iPhone?



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

This may sound like a dumb question, but I really would like to know the differences. I have a K2 (love it), I have a BlackBerry, and I have an iPad. With all that connectivity, why would I need an iPhone? Doesn't it do everything that my other devices currently do?

Is it a portability issue?
Is it an issue of I just have to have this gadget?

I was actually considering dumping my BB for a plain simple phone that also has texting capability. Then the Verizon/iPhone pops up and it seems to be a frenzy of converting. 

I hate paying all these connectivity fees - wifi at home, AT&T for 2 iPads, Internet for 2 BlackBerry phones! Grrrr! 

Why should I get an iPhone. (Hubby and I are both eligible to get ours now.) I would appreciate all comments  - positive and negative.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you have a Blackberry, but don't find much use for out, I doubt an iphone will enthuse you.

Main reasons I can think of to have a smart phone are connectivity (though even many feature phones do a good job of that) or use of apps. If you haven't found apps that appeal, there is probably little advantage over your Blackberry.

There was a thread on why get a smart phone? In the not exactly  kindle forum a week or so ago that may interest you.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you carry your iPad around with you everywhere you go?  If so then having a smart phone may not be necessary.

If you do decide to stick with a smart phone then you need to look what you are using it for.  My BB didn't have a very good internet browser but it email usage was great if not fabulous.

The android phones and iPhone do the internet browsing much better than the BB IMO but the email is not as good.  

An added plus to the iPhone would be all of your apps and music from your iPad would most likely be compatible.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> This may sound like a dumb question, but I really would like to know the differences. I have a K2 (love it), I have a BlackBerry, and I have an iPad. With all that connectivity, why would I need an iPhone? Doesn't it do everything that my other devices currently do?
> 
> Is it a portability issue?
> Is it an issue of I just have to have this gadget?
> ...


Smart phones are great if you like portable intensive connectivity with family, friends, work and the internet.

On the downside they are expensive to purchase and costly to operate and for better or worse you marry your carrier for 2 years.

Iphone's are great devices but in my opinion they are more a luxury as compared to simple pay as you go cell phones.

2 year smartphone cost with purchase a minimum of around $2000.00

2 year pay as you go cell phone with purchase cost a minimum of around $250.00


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_I just ordered the VZ iPhone. I have wanted one since it first came out, but I'm happy with Verizon and did not want to switch to AT&T. So I'm thrilled it is now available on the VZ network.

I also was eligible for the upgrade; otherwise I would have waited it out. I am on my second BB, a Curve, that I've been less than thrilled with. So the timing was right for me to make the switch.

If you're content with your present phone, there's no reason to make a change IMHO. _


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I hate paying all these connectivity fees - wifi at home, AT&T for 2 iPads, Internet for 2 BlackBerry phones! Grrrr!


I thought that I read that the Verizon iPhone was going to have the feature where you can use it as a mobile hotspot. That may cost extra, but since they currently have an unlimited data plan (don't know if that applies to the hotspot feature), you may be able to drop the data plan on one or both iPads if you get the Verizon iPhone.

Obviously, I don't have all the facts. But it might be worth checking out if you are considering an iPhone.

I am seriously tempted to get an iPhone also. Since I haven't had a smart phone, I figure I can wait a little longer. I want to read real-life reviews of the Verizon iPhone & see if there is a new model this summer before I lock myself into a contract.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The two reasons I think the iPhone is better than most other choices are the camera and the full Internet connection. The camera is amazing, and something I couldn't do without. The full Internet connection allowed me to purchase tickets to Harry Potter World for $175 cheaper while waiting in the ticketing line at Universal last weekend using the online only Florida Resident option. I didn't have my iPad with me, and as a bonus, I had also downloaded a park map with tips on dining spots while in line waiting for the park to open. That apps store sure impresses me.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks! This convinces me that I do not need it. My iPad is almost always with me, so that would be my connectivity. I only hate that I can only send Mac mail. I'll transfer my eligibility to my son.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

lynninva said:


> I thought that I read that the Verizon iPhone was going to have the feature where you can use it as a mobile hotspot. That may cost extra, but since they currently have an unlimited data plan (don't know if that applies to the hotspot feature), you may be able to drop the data plan on one or both iPads if you get the Verizon iPhone.
> 
> Obviously, I don't have all the facts. But it might be worth checking out if you are considering an iPhone.
> 
> I am seriously tempted to get an iPhone also. Since I haven't had a smart phone, I figure I can wait a little longer. I want to read real-life reviews of the Verizon iPhone & see if there is a new model this summer before I lock myself into a contract.


Now see, if the option of using the iphone as a hotspot is real, that would seriously tempt me to jump carriers when I'm eligible.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> I only hate that I can only send Mac mail.


I don't think I follow this. Using my iPad and iPod Touch, I can send and receive mail from both my other mail providers. You aren't limited to Mac mail.

Mike


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

lynninva said:


> I thought that I read that the Verizon iPhone was going to have the feature where you can use it as a mobile hotspot. That may cost extra, but since they currently have an unlimited data plan (don't know if that applies to the hotspot feature), you may be able to drop the data plan on one or both iPads if you get the Verizon iPhone.
> 
> Obviously, I don't have all the facts. But it might be worth checking out if you are considering an iPhone.
> 
> I am seriously tempted to get an iPhone also. Since I haven't had a smart phone, I figure I can wait a little longer. I want to read real-life reviews of the Verizon iPhone & see if there is a new model this summer before I lock myself into a contract.


It costs an extra $20/month and comes with a 2GB monthly data allowance.


----------



## GertieCranker (Feb 5, 2011)

One device is better than many devices.  I have an iPhone and use it to phone read surf, everything.  I also have an iPad, which I received as a gift.  It is definitely redundant, though I use both devices interchangeably.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> It costs an extra $20/month and comes with a 2GB monthly data allowance.


When you use your phone as a hot spot, is it possible for "strangers" to consme your data allowance?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I don't think I follow this. Using my iPad and iPod Touch, I can send and receive mail from both my other mail providers. You aren't limited to Mac mail.
> 
> Mike


Hmmm... I cannot send my Roadrunner mail from my iPad. I can receive, but not send. Me.com is fully functional.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

'When you use your phone as a hot spot, is it possible for "strangers" to consme your data allowance?'

Absolutely! However, I'm sure that it will work like my Evo's version works. You set a password on the iphone to allow other devices to connect to it. Unless you give them your password, they won't be able to use your data.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

GertieCranker said:


> One device is better than many devices. I have an iPhone and use it to phone read surf, everything. I also have an iPad, which I received as a gift. It is definitely redundant, though I use both devices interchangeably.


I'm not giving up my iPad, so I guess the iPhone will go to my son! Love my iPad.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

GinnyB. That's a very common problem. I can only send email if I'm connected to my home wifi network.

I would love to offer a solution for this, but I can't find one.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. I'll bet my Droidx works the same way.

Ginny, I wouldn't give up my iPad either.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Vet said:


> When you use your phone as a hot spot, is it possible for "strangers" to consme your data allowance?


You can have up to five devices tethered to it at one time but each device must have your password.

When I was checking it out (before they got to the point where they said it would cost an extra $20) it asked for my ten digit phone number to connect the device. I would hope you could change the password to something else because I would hate for someone who knows the phone number to use all the data without permission.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> You can have up to five devices tethered to it at one time but each device must have your password.
> 
> When I was checking it out (before they got to the point where they said it would cost an extra $20) it asked for my ten digit phone number to connect the device. I would hope you could change the password to something else because I would hate for someone who knows the phone number to use all the data without permission.


That would be my concern. When I bought my phone a couple of weeks ago, the salesperson told me about the hot spot feature but said it was 1 gb for $20. If it's 2gb, that's better than AT&T's 2gb for $24.99.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Vet said:


> That would be my concern. When I bought my phone a couple of weeks ago, the salesperson told me about the hot spot feature but said it was 1 gb for $20. If it's 2gb, that's better than AT&T's 2gb for $24.99.


This is where I found the pricing:

http://www.verizonwireless.com:80/b2c/mobilebroadband/?page=plans


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> This is where I found the pricing:
> 
> http://www.verizonwireless.com:80/b2c/mobilebroadband/?page=plans


Thanks! That's certainly a better deal!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

So in the end, I gave my HUSBAND's upgrade to my son! ha ha ha... my iPhone upgrade is still available to me. (greedy me). I really do want a small simple phone that can make and receive calls, and send/receive text messages. I'll use my iPad for any connectivity issues I may have. My K2 works just fine for books, and my car has nav, so what else is there?!?!

Does anyone know of a simple Verizon phone that has texting and nothing else? One day I'll drive myself to the Verizon store and check out simple vanilla phones.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have an Ipad and an Iphone, and although I love both, they pretty much do the same, other than talking : )
I love my Ipad, so I know that's a keeper. As for a simple Verizon phone, have you tried the LG Eny line? The ENV 3 is great for texting. They are pretty cool. There is supposed to be a $9 data plan they enforce, but you can call and get around that. If you were to get the Verizon Iphone and utilize that hotspot, it might eliminate the need for the home wifi maybe. That might save a little. I understand how you feel with all the data packages from the BB, Ipad, etc.

Good Luck....I am trying hard to resist getting a new Iphone, I know I will wait for the Iphone 5. I usually upgrade every other version.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I will look up those other phones. I think I should plan an hour or so and go into a Verizon store. I will wait until the rush for iPhones is gone.

Gosh... life was sweet before pagers!


----------

